# Fiat drag car



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yea I can post pics. again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Talk about "no bones"! Great looking digger! I am intimidated by it!
That looks like a car that the owner is paying more attention to speed instead of flash.
Very very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I like it! :thumbsup: 


How long is your dragstrip? (I'm assuming you have one)
I'd like to set one up to run my muscle cars and Willys, but don't really have enough room for something 25 feet.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Now That is what I am talking about......*

That little FIAT is wicked. :thumbsup: Hey MT did you make the wheelie bars yourself? And where did you get that body? I have got to get a few of those.

Glad to see you can post pictures again. Did you ever find out why it wasn't working before??

Keep up the great work. "And keep posting"

Jeff


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Body is one of mine .They come in raw resin needing cleaning need painting. 10.00 plus 2.00 shipping .This one mtyoder filled the roof on .mine come with an open roof.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

MWG, Thanks for the info. I went to your web site the other night but what not able to see any of the HO bodies you make some sort of page missing error. I was also interested in the panel truck and the henry "J". Do you also offer these as finished bodies? Let me know how I can get this process started. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi MT
That looks GREAT!!! 

Larry


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I make those wheelie bars. The fit tjet and jl. They fasten with the rear body mount screw. I'll try to get some made for the midwest show in march. My drag strip is 17' 6" start to finish. I got this length from the USDRA guys on sluggercan.com. It's made of corian that I grooved with 1/16" saw blade. I used 1/16" spring steel for rails(works great). The fiat is tjet powered with super II magnets and one of my custom arms. It runs in the .7 second range. It also has one traction magnet on the bottom. I run 24v (two car batteries) so the magnet is needed even with the wheelie bars. On the strip I use desoldering braid on my pickup shoes on tjets and jl's. Really seams to get the power to the car better.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mty,
I don't think your wheelie bar is long enough.  Looks FAST! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

It's not the size, it's how you use it.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> It also has one traction magnet on the bottom.


MtY, How can one magnet be effective? What kind of traction magnet is it? And where do you have it mounted to be effective? 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The magnet is glued to the chassis on the drivers side behind the plate that the pickup shoe hangs on. This is ok for a drag strip or a left turn oval. I wouldn't recommend it for a road coarse. The magnet is a neo-dot similar to what you can get a radio shack only a little thicker. This car won't stay in the track without it, even with the wheelie bars. I tried adjusting the setup for about a week and couldn't get it to hook right. A magnet was the easiest way.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That car must COOK!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

It likes to throw the back tires.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How about a bit of rubber cement on them?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Rubber cement? Does that stick to silicon???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am not sure. That was why I added the "?" at the end of my sugestion. heh! Anyhow, if you have some then trying it would be free.  I would think it should help OR what about using a bit of silicone as the GLUE? That might work. as long as everything is clean and dry, silicone will stick to other silicone for sure.


----------

